# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Лиды для FIN Рынков от $10 - Конверсия не Ниже 4%

## matrik48

Forex leads CPA | Бады, Крипто-вкладчики, Чарджбэк (chargeback), Казино.

Только целевой качественный трафик.
ПРОДАЖА ФОРЕКС ЛИДОВ.
• Любое ГЕО
• Инвестиции, Криптовалюта, Бады, Крипто-вкладчики, Чарджбэк (chargeback), Казино.
• Создаем продающие креативы
• Более 300 лидов / день
Настраиваем кампании в поисковых сетях Yandex и Google. Это наиболее целевой и качественный трафик.
Привлекаем клиентов из социальных сетей, в первую очередь из Facebook.
Рассылки по существующим базам электронных адресов. Можно получить большое количество лидов.
Получаем лиды из тизерных сетей, баннерной рекламы, попандеров, кликандеров и т.д.
Лидогенерация (lead generation) строго в одни руки, проданные базы клиенту другим клиентам не перепродаем.
По ценам обращайтесь в телеграмм или на почту:
https://t.me/navimorfiys Tелеграмм @navimorfiys
navimorfiys@gmail.com

----------

Dimaforex21 (28.11.2021)

----------


## Dimaforex21

Отличный продавец!

----------


## Dimaforex21

Спасибо

----------


## forexdata

​Горячие лиды для Форекс
Предлагаем вам сотрудничество по направлению лидогенерации

ГЕО - Россия,  Украина, Польша, Европа  коренные / англо / русско говорящие ( страни уточняйте ).

Формат работы

CPL (фиксированная оплата за Лид)
Мы Вам передаем данные целевых лидов отфильтрованных по гео:
1 Имя.
2 Номер телефона.
3 E-mail.
Можем передавать дополнительные поля по согласованию.

У нас Вы получите гарантию качества лидов. В случае попадания в отгрузку некачественного лида - бесплатно делаем замену 

- ЛИД БАЗЫ клиентов  
- Форекс чарджбек (терявшие) 
- Возможность выгрузки из CRM системы, действующей компании в реальном времени ( страны уточняйте )
- Лояльный подход - мы рады каждому новому покупателю.

#leads #лиды #лидогенерация #трафик #базы

Телеграмм - @forex_hotleads_database
Почта - forex.data.leads@gmail.com
Skype - live:.cid.4e0f6c97204bcef8

----------

